# 9 examples known!?



## Screwtop (Dec 10, 2019)

At first glance, this looks like your run of the mill, Coca Cola Straight side from Lexington Kentucky. The mark on the bottom of this bottle however may be super rare.

The marking shown here is what has me excited. This is the mark of the Graham Glass Company, rather, a logo they used on advertisements.

"Although
Toulouse (1971:213)
illustrated an upside
down bottle
superimposed over a
“G” as used by Graham,
the logo was rarely
embossed on bottles.
Bill Porter
has discovered nine
examples – from five
states, all in the South – where the mark appeared on
the bases of a straight-sided Coke bottles"

http://bottleinfo.historicbottles.co...rahamGlass.pdf


So just how rare is this bottle, and what is it worth?

And to think, I bought it for $19.95.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 11, 2019)

Great find. I will have to be on the lookout for that one. Nice article on it also.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm not sure who to ask to get any info on it.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 12, 2019)

Excellent pickup. As it alludes to in the article, it seems they only use that manufacturers mark for a short time. There has to be a Coca-Cola expert out there. Maybe check on YouTube for people who know about them. I think "Southern Searcher" and "Adventure Archeology" may provide some insight. They do have online stores of their finds and most likely a website to reach them.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Excellent pickup. As it alludes to in the article, it seems they only use that manufacturers mark for a short time. There has to be a Coca-Cola expert out there. Maybe check on YouTube for people who know about them. I think "Southern Searcher" and "Adventure Archeology" may provide some insight. They do have online stores of their finds and most likely a website to reach them.




I'm friends with Clayton actually. He's scratching his head, and trying to find someone to help me.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 12, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> I'm friends with Clayton actually. He's scratching his head, and trying to find someone to help me.


That's great about Clayton... he digs his a$$ off in the videos, great channel. I learn a lot from them. Being a northerner, I don't uncover many hutches or great sodas. Anyway, maybe 'Southern Searcher' has a clue, he's a soda bottle fiend.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2019)

slugplate said:


> That's great about Clayton... he digs his a$$ off in the videos, great channel. I learn a lot from them. Being a northerner, I don't uncover many hutches or great sodas. Anyway, maybe 'Southern Searcher' has a clue, he's a soda bottle fiend.




Clayton is a whiz at researching. 

I have a bottle he found creek walking.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 13, 2019)

Cool, love it. A straight sided Pepsi and/or Coke are on my bucket list. Send my regards to Clayton.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Cool, love it. A straight sided Pepsi and/or Coke are on my bucket list. Send my regards to Clayton.




Will do.

I actually got into collecting Coca Cola straight sides from watching their channel. Straight side Cokes, Pepsi, and the ever present Birmingham Bottling Works, lol! I wish to find a dump one day like they have, 15 feet below the ground, digging awesome stuff...


----------



## slugplate (Dec 13, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Will do.
> 
> I actually got into collecting Coca Cola straight sides from watching their channel. Straight side Cokes, Pepsi, and the ever present Birmingham Bottling Works, lol! I wish to find a dump one day like they have, 15 feet below the ground, digging awesome stuff...


They find some creek walking too! They're unbelievable. I've taken a page out their book and began walking some creeks near me, to no avail. Mostly early crown top beers and an occasional '20s-30s "Art Deco" soda - all of which have been local.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2019)

slugplate said:


> They find some creek walking too! They're unbelievable. I've taken a page out their book and began walking some creeks near me, to no avail. Mostly early crown top beers and an occasional '20s-30s "Art Deco" soda - all of which have been local.




Same here, although I've found some killer heartbreakers before.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 26, 2019)

SodaBob on here may know but he's been kinda rare on here lately.


----------



## algilp3 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm an avid collector of Kentucky Sodas and have followed Kentucky Amber Cokes for the past 11 years ago.  This is probably the hardest variant of the Lexington, Ky amber coke to acquire.  But, rare should never be used when referencing a Lexington, Ky Amber Coke of any variant because there are so many.  I've seen a dozen or so over the years of the Graham horseshoe's.  Typically, they sell for a notch above a standard Lexington amber.  I think you would be able to pick one up for $50 or less.  Now, I have seen them bring more but I question the legitimacy of the eBay auction.  


At first glance, this looks like your run of the mill, Coca Cola Straight side from Lexington Kentucky. The mark on the bottom of this bottle however may be super rare.

The marking shown here is what has me excited. This is the mark of the Graham Glass Company, rather, a logo they used on advertisements.

"Although
Toulouse (1971:213)
illustrated an upside
down bottle
superimposed over a
“G” as used by Graham,
the logo was rarely
embossed on bottles.
Bill Porter
has discovered nine
examples – from five
states, all in the South – where the mark appeared on
the bases of a straight-sided Coke bottles"

http://bottleinfo.historicbottles.co...rahamGlass.pdf


So just how rare is this bottle, and what is it worth?

And to think, I bought it for $19.95.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 3, 2020)

algilp3 said:


> I'm an avid collector of Kentucky Sodas and have followed Kentucky Amber Cokes for the past 11 years ago.  This is probably the hardest variant of the Lexington, Ky amber coke to acquire.  But, rare should never be used when referencing a Lexington, Ky Amber Coke of any variant because there are so many.  I've seen a dozen or so over the years of the Graham horseshoe's.  Typically, they sell for a notch above a standard Lexington amber.  I think you would be able to pick one up for $50 or less.  Now, I have seen them bring more but I question the legitimacy of the eBay auction.
> 
> 
> At first glance, this looks like your run of the mill, Coca Cola Straight side from Lexington Kentucky. The mark on the bottom of this bottle however may be super rare.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



You are the first person to have any info what so ever on these, and I thank you for that. I've been collecting bottles for several years now, and I've never seen that mark before, on any Lexington bottle, and I've seen many, many, many of those.

I searched the internet for a long time, and what you read is what I've found. I even emailed one of my friends who studies Coca Cola bottles, makers and marks constantly and he's only ever seen one of them, so I was going off of this info only.

With light of this new information however, I suppose I set the price too high. I'm sorry, I just didn't know, and couldn't find anybody who did know.


As cheesy as it sounds, a bottle is worth what someone is willing to pay.


----------

